# Just how dangerous is Ted Cruz?



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 5, 2013)

The Ted Cruz effect: How one man destabilized the government - Salon.com



> Late in August, Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, traveled to a private residence in Dublin, N.H., to headline a fundraiser for the state Republican Party. Cruzs spiel lasted about an hour, and was packed with the mix of straw men and inflammatory nonsense weve come to expect out of the junior senator from Texas....
> 
> Moderate-extreme division isnt new, Karol explains. But people on the extreme are more extreme now than they were. There was a time when we werent going to shut down the government, impeach the president, that if you do anything with the president you werent radioactive. Now, doing anything collaborative, anything across the aisle, means youre suspect, courting a primary challenge. That atmosphere did not exist to the same degree.



We've been watching the implosion of the GObP/pubs for some time now but it seems that Cruz just might be the one to pick up the pieces and use his power to do some very real damage the United States.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 5, 2013)

However dangerous Ted Cruz is to democrats now, he should be ten times more dangerous in the future.

The democrats are done anyway.  They are finished.  By the time Syria blows up in their faces, democrats won't be able to win an election for class president.


----------



## Avorysuds (Sep 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> However dangerous Ted Cruz is to democrats now, he should be ten times more dangerous in the future.
> 
> The democrats are done anyway.  They are finished.  By the time Syria blows up in their faces, democrats won't be able to win an election for class president.



Pretty much this.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 5, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Ted Cruz effect: How one man destabilized the government - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently pretty dangerous if you're this worried about him this much but a bit less dangerous than the drugs you ingest to keep you out of the mental institution.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 5, 2013)

poor poor SALON, they have some wild imagination over there...why anyone would take them serious is anyone's guess...

you see with the Democrats they whip their congress members with threats, bribes, and threats of not giving them MONEY for their next re-electing.......IF THEY DON'T walk in  a goose stepping lockstep with..................... THE PARTY....

so Salon thinks if anyone doesn't toe this line that make them DANGEROUS...

you couldn't pay me to go support the salon site....this the GARBAGE they put out


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 5, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> poor poor SALON, they have some wild imagination over there...why anyone would take them serious is anyone's guess...
> 
> you see with the Democrats they whip their congress members with threats, bribes, and threats of not giving them MONEY for their next re-electing.......IF THEY DON'T walk in  a goose stepping lockstep with..................... THE PARTY....
> 
> ...



This is the flailing of a drowning man trying to grab on the last sodden straw.  This G20 is already proving to be a disaster for obama and the United States.   How long will it take before this kind of damage can be repaired?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > poor poor SALON, they have some wild imagination over there...why anyone would take them serious is anyone's guess...
> ...



Sites like Salon and most of the left wing sites of nothing but hate and propaganda are what's DANGEROUS..to us and our country


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 5, 2013)

he's a white version of allen west and we all know what happened to him  He was  shown the door in the following election


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 5, 2013)

^^

It would be fun if he ran with west as his running mate. 

(Notice that not one of the cowardly rw nutters could actually address the issue but instead chose to attack the source. LOL)


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 5, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Oh damn, there's that pesky First Amendment again.

Vote for Cruz and you'll be able to be rid of that in no time!

You are SO transparant. Cowards like you always attack the source because they can't prove the source is wrong. LOL


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 5, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> he's a white version of allen west and we all know what happened to him  He was  shown the door in the following election



Allen West also represented a Democratic leaning district.


----------



## Toro (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a synopsis of the article.

Ted Cruz is a conservative.  He is also a Republican Senator.  There are a lot of conservative Republicans in Congress.  He made a speech praising another Republican Senator who is not as conservative as he is.  This makes him a lying sleezebag who is trying to destroy America.

The End.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 5, 2013)

Toro said:


> Here is a synopsis of the article.
> 
> Ted Cruz is a conservative.  He is also a Republican Senator.  There are a lot of conservative Republicans in Congress.  He made a speech praising another Republican Senator who is not as conservative as he is.  This makes him a lying sleezebag who is trying to destroy America.
> 
> The End.



you've gotten good at that...I won't go to Salon and support them but I had an idea from the title it was stupid

Then they post Harry Reid telling someone to get Fxxed and hold him up as some fine example of a that lovely government salon is all worried about being destabilized
you can't take the people serious anymore


----------



## theHawk (Sep 6, 2013)

Ted Cruz is extremely dangerous to the progressive cause. 

It's no wonder he has shitbag liberals pissing their pants.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cruz is simply McCarthy in another age. He rants about things as he lives on the government teat he so detests. He proves once more that intelligence alone does not make you a human being. He will win election because of gerrymandering, loud mouths appeal to a base of people whose only joy is whining about another. 

Ted Cruz in Iowa: Setting out his stall | The Economist

"After painting a picture of his son as a freakish prodigy, the elder Cruz proceeded to make America sound broken. All day the stage had seen a succession of grey-haired white men bewailing an America in which Christians are under siege from such foes as leftists, atheists and gays. The senator&#8217;s father decided to add his own lament. Same-sex marriage was a plot, the elder Cruz informed the crowd. It was not really about elevating gays, but instead was a socialist plot to destroy the concept of God. &#8220;They have to destroy all loyalties except loyalty to government. That&#8217;s what&#8217;s behind homosexual marriage,&#8221; Rafael Cruz thundered."


----------



## theHawk (Sep 6, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Cruz is simply McCarthy in another age. He rants about things as he lives on the government teat he so detests. He proves once more that intelligence alone does not make you a human being. He will win election because of gerrymandering, loud mouths appeal to a base of people whose only joy is whining about another.
> 
> Ted Cruz in Iowa: Setting out his stall | The Economist
> 
> "After painting a picture of his son as a freakish prodigy, the elder Cruz proceeded to make America sound broken. All day the stage had seen a succession of grey-haired white men bewailing an America in which Christians are under siege from such foes as leftists, atheists and gays. The senators father decided to add his own lament. Same-sex marriage was a plot, the elder Cruz informed the crowd. It was not really about elevating gays, but instead was a socialist plot to destroy the concept of God. They have to destroy all loyalties except loyalty to government. Thats whats behind homosexual marriage, Rafael Cruz thundered."



Too bad you can't refute anything he says.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 6, 2013)

How many people who are claiming it's over for the Democrats were absolutely positive Romney was going to win? Just curious.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 6, 2013)

THAT'S your case that Ted Cruz is "dangerous"?

Wow, not big on logic or reason...or specificity, are you?

But hey, if YOU say so...


----------



## Toro (Sep 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> How many people who are claiming it's over for the Democrats were absolutely positive Romney was going to win? Just curious.



100% of them.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> How many people who are claiming it's over for the Democrats were absolutely positive Romney was going to win? Just curious.



I've never claimed that its over for Dems, or that Romney was going to win.

America has been in decline for a long time, its been overrun by minorities and they will continue to grow in population.

But just because masses of welfare queens and illegals outnumber conservative Americans doesn't mean their ideology is best for the country.

As long as Dems keep blacks and latinos poor and desperate they'll keep voting for the free handouts (Dem), so they'll probably stay in power.  

Cruz is a minority though, so he has the potential to mitigate the Dem hold on minorities, especially latinos.  That's why he must be destroyed at all costs, he is just too "dangerous" to the progressive cause.


----------



## editec (Sep 6, 2013)

Thought Cruz was born in Canada..if so he cannot run for POTUS


----------



## theHawk (Sep 6, 2013)

editec said:


> Thought Cruz was born in Canada..if so he cannot run for POTUS



Maybe you should stop trying to think.  The results are always wrong.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 6, 2013)

I can just picture Salon shitting themselves because we can't have a destabilized government...HOW Would we SURVIVE.....that is until there is a Republican president...then they don't give a crap how nutty or hostile their Congresscritters behave....

salon is a joke and just needed a hit piece on Cruz and boy was it STUPID, ONE MAN is going to destabilize our daddy guberment and look who falls for it, the op...damn


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2013)

> Just how dangerous is Ted Cruz?



If he gets elected he will have everyone sing the Star Spangled Banner in the key of 'eh'.


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 6, 2013)

Cruz has got the rhetoric right but look into his history. He has been an establishment Republican hack for a long time.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 6, 2013)

Toro said:


> Here is a synopsis of the article.
> 
> Ted Cruz is a conservative.  He is also a Republican Senator.  There are a lot of conservative Republicans in Congress.  He made a speech praising another Republican Senator who is not as conservative as he is.  This makes him a lying sleezebag who is trying to destroy America.
> 
> The End.



LOL, there won't be any Amerika left in 2016 so don't worry about it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2013)

Just how dangerous is Ted Cruz? 

This dangerous


----------



## chikenwing (Sep 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> ^^
> 
> It would be fun if he ran with west as his running mate.
> 
> (Notice that not one of the cowardly rw nutters could actually address the issue but instead chose to attack the source. LOL)



Well bright spark the issue is your idiotic  posts,One could suppose a Republican from another state could be viewed as dangerous by a politically driven ideologue like yourself,but in the real world,not so much.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Piddly Nedd: OH MY... Ted Cruz... he's not BLACK, or a MUSLIM, or a leftist, doesn't believe in big government and hand outs... WHAT EVER WILL WE DO... I'M SCARED...*


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2013)

If he's got libtards this fucking scared, this fucking early, then he's the man we want.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 6, 2013)

pole rider didn't take long to get his ginormous siggie in place  Remember what happened when two of your rw brethren sported "Perry for Prez" siggies IMMEDIATELY after he announced his candidacy PRIOR TO participating in a single debate? 

Besides,  he was born in Canada.


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> pole rider didn't take long to get his ginormous siggie in place Remember what happened when two of your rw brethren sported "Perry for Prez" siggies IMMEDIATELY after he announced his candidacy PRIOR TO participating in a single debate
> 
> *Besides, he was born in Canada.*



Makes no difference now, Slop Cum, your blackie in the white house was born in kenya. He set precedent, raisin dick.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 6, 2013)

007 said:


> If he's got libtards this fucking scared, this fucking early, then he's the man we want.



oh yeah....go Cruz...it's fun to watch the left's heads spinning and spew green slime over a newly elected Republican to Congress


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2013)

How can a Canadian be dangerous?


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 6, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> Cruz has got the rhetoric right but look into his history. He has been an establishment Republican hack for a long time.


 He seems like a nice person, but he is not as fiscally conservative as we need to do something about the $17 trillion dollar national debt.

Our out-of-control debt is the elephant sitting in the room.

Obama said he would cut the debt in half by the end of his first term, but instead, he quadrupled it and at present it's exponentially higher.

[ame=http://youtu.be/6jJvkkNmR_8]Obama Declares Plan to Cut Deficit in Half - YouTube[/ame]

US Debt to the Penny


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 7, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz has got the rhetoric right but look into his history. He has been an establishment Republican hack for a long time.
> ...



well I do think you can try and cut the debt too quickly. I think the elephant in the room is special interest control of Washington,thats why I dont trust Cruz.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 7, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> well I do think you can try and cut the debt too quickly.



You let us know when the debt has been cut in even the slightest amount.  



> I think the elephant in the room is special interest control of Washington,thats why I dont trust Cruz.



Exactly which 'special interests' control Cruz and why are they problematic?


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 7, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > well I do think you can try and cut the debt too quickly.
> ...



Didnt say it has been, just that it could be done too quickly.

Cruz spent some time as a trade commissioner or something similar, I disagree with all these idiotic trade agreements weve made where America has been hurt (but WallStreet loves them) ...but I was also speaking generally that if he is tied to Republican establishment...and he is.....then he is suspect

RandPaul is the true outsider


----------



## whitehall (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess the radical left is still desperate for an issue.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> How can a Canadian be dangerous?



exactly  They must have their hands full w/ tinyd anyway


----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How can a Canadian be dangerous?
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 7, 2013)

Rafael Cruz (R-TX) is on par w/ being as dangerous as that other Canadian  Steve Carrel


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Sep 8, 2013)

Blah, blah, blah.  Anyone who isn't a neocon is a dangerous extremist.

No, Cruz isn't dangerous.  I imagine he will wind up being the conservative version of Ted Kennedy, possibly a member of the cabinet at some time.


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 14, 2013)

This latest Cruz news story about praising helms seems like a PR stunt to me. He knew it would be controversial and would gain him sympathy from those sick of all the racism charges flying around in politics. 

I think Cruz is a fake, but if he manages to get Obama/Romney care stopped I'll have to reassess that opinion.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2013)

I would put Cruz somewhere between Caligula and Gengus Khan


----------



## whitehall (Sep 14, 2013)

The radical left is like a rabid dog. Nothing matters except the drool and the anger.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 14, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> I would put Cruz somewhere between Caligula and Gengus Khan



Senator Ted Cruz, Communists, Harvard Law School, and Joe McCarthy. : The New Yorker

Q&A with Sen. Ted Cruz | Dallas Morning News



> Q. You were compared to McCarthy by several people  a lot of pundits, a lot of writers, several senators. How did that make you feel? Were you surprised by that? And what is your response to that?
> 
> A. It often seems in Washington [that] the ferocity of the attacks leveled at an individual, from Democrats or from the media, is directly related to the effectiveness of that person in standing for conservative principles. In the short time that Ive been serving in office, The New York Times has already spilled barrels of ink attacking the conservative principles Im fighting to defend. It seems to me if The New York Times is this hysterical already, it may be a sign that perhaps were doing something right.



Can tell he's a youngun. 



> Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy (November 14, 1908  May 2, 1957) was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957. Beginning in 1950, McCarthy became the most visible public face of a period in which Cold War tensions fueled fears of widespread Communist subversion.[1] He was noted for making claims that there were large numbers of Communists and Soviet spies and sympathizers inside the United States federal government and elsewhere. Ultimately, his tactics and inability to substantiate his claims led him to be censured by the United States Senate.
> 
> The term McCarthyism, coined in 1950 in reference to McCarthy's practices, was soon applied to similar anti-communist activities. Today the term is used more generally in reference to demagogic, reckless, and unsubstantiated accusations, as well as public attacks on the character or patriotism of political opponents.



From the Senator's wiki page. Now granted, I am not so old that I actually knew about events as they happened. But I DO know how much damage that asshole did, and it takes a special kind of stupid to believe that being compared to the man is a good thing.



> In succeeding years after his 1950 speech, McCarthy made additional accusations of Communist infiltration into the State Department, the administration of President Harry S. Truman, the Voice of America, and the United States Army. He also used various charges of communism, communist sympathies, disloyalty, or homosexuality to attack a number of politicians and other individuals inside and outside of government.[5]
> 
> Not as widely known as McCarthy's anti-Communist crusade, were his various attempts to intimidate, and expel from government positions, persons whom he accused, or threatened to publicly accuse, of homosexuality. Former U.S. Senator Alan K. Simpson has written: "The so-called 'Red Scare' has been the main focus of most historians of that period of time. A lesser-known element . . . and one that harmed far more people was the witch-hunt McCarthy and others conducted against homosexuals."[6] This anti-homosexual witch-hunt McCarthy and others waged along with their "Red Scare" tactics, has been referred to by some as the "Lavender Scare".[7]
> 
> With the highly publicized ArmyMcCarthy hearings of 1954, and following the death of Senator Lester Hunt of Wyoming by suicide that same year,[8] McCarthy's support and popularity faded. And, on December 2, 1954, the Senate voted to censure Senator McCarthy by a vote of 67 to 22, making him one of the few senators ever to be disciplined in this fashion. McCarthy died in Bethesda Naval Hospital on May 2, 1957, at the age of 48. The official cause of death was acute hepatitis; it is widely accepted that this was caused, or at least exacerbated, by alcoholism.[9]



I can tell you this. Just taking that one statement away from my knowledge of Cruz is enough for me to discount him and what he can do. The first few paragraphs of the interview listed above - well, seriously. He thinks he can comport himself like that and get anything done? Let him try. So far, he's done not much of anything but show his ass.



> Q. Given how you have left this perception with your adversaries on the Hill that you are arrogant and annoying and are kicking up dust  lets say you need a favor someday from McCain or Feinstein or whomever. How do you get things done?
> 
> A. I cant control whatever personal insults or attacks others might choose to hurtle my way. Regardless of what they might say I have no intention of responding in kind.
> 
> ...



Enough with the bluster. He's good at slinging shit - not so good at getting in the trenches and learning how to work with a team.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 14, 2013)

Now, - wow. THIS looks to be an interesting book.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Blacklisted-History-Senator-McCarthy-Americas/dp/1400081068]Blacklisted by History: The Untold Story of Senator Joe McCarthy and His Fight Against America&#39;s Enemies: M. Stanton Evans: 9781400081066: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]



> Accused of creating a bogus Red Scare and smearing countless innocent victims in a five-year reign of terror, Senator Joseph McCarthy is universally remembered as a demagogue, a bully, and a liar. History has judged him such a loathsome figure that even today, a half century after his death, his name remains synonymous with witch hunts.
> 
> But that conventional image is all wrong, as veteran journalist and author M. Stanton Evans reveals in this groundbreaking book. The long-awaited Blacklisted by History, based on six years of intensive research, dismantles the myths surrounding Joe McCarthy and his campaign to unmask Communists, Soviet agents, and flagrant loyalty risks working within the U.S. government. Evanss revelations completely overturn our understanding of McCarthy, McCarthyism, and the Cold War.
> 
> Drawing on primary sourcesincluding never-before-published government records and FBI files, as well as recent research gleaned from Soviet archives and intercepted transmissions between Moscow spymasters and their agents in the United StatesEvans presents irrefutable evidence of a relentless Communist drive to penetrate our government, influence its policies, and steal its secrets. Most shocking of all, he shows that U.S. officials supposedly guarding against this danger not only let it happen but actively covered up the penetration. All of this was precisely as Joe McCarthy contended.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 15, 2013)

The post illustrates the dead end track the democrat party is on. There are 435 congresspeople and only one president and yet the left singles out a single congressman and claims he is "dangerous" because he is doing his job and criticizing the president's incredible 3,000 page law that nobody understands. The only person in government who is really dangerous is the man with the most power and the radical left knows it. We have a foreign policy in shambles, the premier of Russia is dictating foreign policy and writing op-ed's in the NY Times, a retired US general and former head of the CIA is booed on college campus, the president is hiding witnesses to Benghazi and interfering with a congressional investigation into operation Fast/Furious and the freaking left thinks Ted Cruz is dangerous.


----------



## Ed_Brown (Sep 15, 2013)

I like Cruz ... but I'm a biased radical extremist according to DHS. I'm afraid, however, that Cruz's problems surrounding his Canadian birth certificate, which I've blogged about and gotten a tidal wave of different views, will become more of a factor the closer to 2016 we get. Only Obama gets the free pass on citizenship. Others who speak the truth are held to a higher standard.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2013)

Ed_Brown said:


> I like Cruz ... but I'm a biased radical extremist according to DHS. I'm afraid, however, that Cruz's problems surrounding his Canadian birth certificate, which I've blogged about and gotten a tidal wave of different views, will become more of a factor the closer to 2016 we get. Only Obama gets the free pass on citizenship. Others who speak the truth are held to a higher standard.



Obama was born in the US, Cruz wasnt


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Sep 15, 2013)

Cruz is a white hispanic.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 15, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> ...not so good at getting in the trenches and learning how to work with a team.



'Cuz what we need is more team players, more compromise...it's not like that approach has gotten us 17 trillion dollars into debt or anything...


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 15, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ...not so good at getting in the trenches and learning how to work with a team.
> ...



You'll have to  talk to the Republicans about that, they created most of the debt.

Yes, I know - you have a spin that says the opposite.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2013)

How dangerous is Cruz?

I wouldnt let him near puppies, kittens and small children


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 15, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> How dangerous is Cruz?
> 
> I wouldnt let him near puppies, kittens and small children



Or just children and other small animals.


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 15, 2013)

It is interesting to see these hate threads.  Because that's what they are.  Whoever the Left thinks might be a presidential contender, their first impulse is to slander him.  He's Joe McCarthy.  He's George Bush.  He's Adolph Hitler.
Tells me the left is crapping their pants at the prospect of Ted running.  And before some asshat says they relish it because he's way to the right to get elected, they said exactly the same thing about Reagan and Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 15, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> It is interesting to see these hate threads.  Because that's what they are.  Whoever the Left thinks might be a presidential contender, their first impulse is to slander him.  He's Joe McCarthy.  He's George Bush.  He's Adolph Hitler.
> Tells me the left is crapping their pants at the prospect of Ted running.  And before some asshat says they relish it because he's way to the right to get elected, they said exactly the same thing about Reagan and Margaret Thatcher.



He has not only heard the comparison to Joe McCarthy, he quite enjoys it. Who are you to say he's wrong?


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 16, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting to see these hate threads.  Because that's what they are.  Whoever the Left thinks might be a presidential contender, their first impulse is to slander him.  He's Joe McCarthy.  He's George Bush.  He's Adolph Hitler.
> ...



Who are you to say anything?


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 16, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You're allergic to logic? 

Makes sense.


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 16, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I didnt see any logic in your posts. Mainly because you're stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> It is interesting to see these hate threads.  Because that's what they are.  Whoever the Left thinks might be a presidential contender, their first impulse is to slander him.  He's Joe McCarthy.  He's George Bush.  He's Adolph Hitler.
> Tells me the left is crapping their pants at the prospect of Ted running.  And before some asshat says they relish it because he's way to the right to get elected, they said exactly the same thing about Reagan and Margaret Thatcher.



Cruz enjoys pulling the wings off of flies and stealing walkers from little old ladies


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 16, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Cruz enjoys pulling the wings off of flies and stealing walkers from little old ladies



There's a perfect example of the level of intelligent discourse we've come to expect....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz enjoys pulling the wings off of flies and stealing walkers from little old ladies
> ...



I am just warning America

As a child, Ted Cruz liked to push little girls off the swings. He even stole Pee Wee Hermans bicycle


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 16, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you have any idea how stupid you sound?


----------



## Sallow (Sep 16, 2013)

Toro said:


> Here is a synopsis of the article.
> 
> Ted Cruz is a conservative.  He is also a Republican Senator.  There are a lot of conservative Republicans in Congress.  He made a speech praising another Republican Senator who is not as conservative as he is.  This makes him a lying sleezebag who is trying to destroy America.
> 
> The End.



Cruz made a speech praising Jessie Helms, an avowed racist.

Nothing he did in congress was anything more than trying to bring apartheid into this country. That was the beginning and end to Jessie Helms.

What Cruz did was to assure that the "minority" vote will not be in the GOP column for quite some time.

And as such..congrats.

Glad he's with the GOP.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a synopsis of the article.
> ...



This is what Jindal called being the party of stupid. Embracing Joe McCarthy and Jesse Helms while pursuing the 2016 GOP nomination soils the whole party


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Do you deny that Pee Wees bicycle was stolen?
Do you deny that Ted Cruz may have been the mastermind?

You are dumber than you look

Ted Cruz is dangerous


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 16, 2013)

Rafael would be known as "The Usurper" because he aint a "Merkin" he's a Canuck.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Rafael would be known as "The Usurper" because he aint a "Merkin" he's a Canuck.



I can't believe Republicans are trying to pawn off a Carpet Bagger


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 16, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Bullshit.  No one party created this mountain of debt, both did.  Your bias is overwhelming.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 16, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ted Cruz is dangerous



Care to state in your own words, using logic, reason and specificity, why you believe this to be the case?

Or shall we hear more childish rants from the playground?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz is dangerous
> ...



Easy.....Ted Cruz is the spawn of the devil, as are all Canadians

He has plans to steal his way into the Presidency at which time he will surrender our great nation to Canada.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Ted Cruz at Princeton: Creepy, Sometimes Well-Liked, and Exactly the Same - The Daily Beast


----------



## whitehall (Sep 16, 2013)

As long as the left can pretend a single congressman who has the courage to do his job is "dangerous" the longer the left can pretend that everything in the administration is fine.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 16, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Thanks for proving my point as to just how childish you are.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 16, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Thanks for proving you'd rather choke than admit that RW is joking.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 16, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'd rather engage in civil discourse about important issues.  Not always easy around here.  Perhaps you would like to chime in and tell us in your own words exactly why Cruz is dangerous?

The floor is yours.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 16, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



It has apparently escaped your notice, but the floor is not yours to grant.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 16, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



About what we've come to expect.  No specificity, no logic, no reason.  Keep up the good work...


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 16, 2013)

Rafael is dangerous because he threw his Canadian nationality under the bus in a nanosecond because he thought it might be an issue w/ his teatard base and affect his political aspirations (being a taxpayer-funded employee)


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Rafael is dangerous because he threw his Canadian nationality under the bus in a nanosecond because he thought it might be an issue w/ his teatard base and affect his political aspirations (being a taxpayer-funded employee)



I don't believe that for a second.

Rafael made a secret deal with Canada to turn the country over to the Canucks if he ever wins the Presidency. Ever see the Manchurian Candidate?  Rafael was brainwashed as a young Canadian child (all Canadians go through this). All Canada has to do is push the right buttons


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 17, 2013)

Come on, Ted is merely playing with the TPM loonies.


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 17, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Rafael is dangerous because he threw his Canadian nationality under the bus in a nanosecond because he thought it might be an issue w/ his teatard base and affect his political aspirations (being a taxpayer-funded employee)



And if he didnt you would claim he was dangerous because he had dual loyalties.
This proves you're a 'tard whose opinion can't be taken seriously.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Rafael is dangerous because he threw his Canadian nationality under the bus in a nanosecond because he thought it might be an issue w/ his teatard base and affect his political aspirations (being a taxpayer-funded employee)
> ...



If Rafael Cruz loved America he would have renounced his Canadian citizenship the moment he set foot in the country


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 17, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


How does a 4 year old renounce his citizenship?

What a dunce you are.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Sure....make excuses for the Canadian bastard

A four year old is old enough to potty train he is old enough to realize he doesn't want to be a fucking Canadian


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 17, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Rafael is dangerous because he threw his Canadian nationality under the bus in a nanosecond because he thought it might be an issue w/ his teatard base and affect his political aspirations (being a taxpayer-funded employee)



In other words, using your idiotic logic, Cruz is dangerous for embracing his American citizenship.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Come on, Ted is merely playing with the TPM loonies.



Cruz is a conservative. Something that you have nothing in common with.


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 17, 2013)

so his true name is Rafael, hmm, more proof he is a fake

but if he can get Obama?Romney care stopped Ill have to change my mind


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 17, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> so his true name is Rafael, hmm, more proof he is a fake
> 
> but if he can get Obama?Romney care stopped Ill have to change my mind



His name proves he's a fake? Please explain.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 17, 2013)

His middle name is Edward, and Ted is an appropriate nickname for that. His name is not fake. Now you sound just as idiotic as the morons who insist on calling Barack by his childhood name.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 18, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > so his true name is Rafael, hmm, more proof he is a fake
> ...



Apparently the liberal coward has


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 18, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Or he has a life. I know, I know; the concept is alien. Still. It does happen.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 18, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Liberals don't have lives unless the government gives them one.


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 18, 2013)

it doesnt prove hes a fake, its just additional evidence.....why doesn't he go by his first name?......probably cause he poll tested it in backwater texas and it didnt fly.....


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 18, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Troll fail. D- due in large part to the staleness of the bait.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 18, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> it doesnt prove hes a fake, its just additional evidence.....why doesn't he go by his first name?......probably cause he poll tested it in backwater texas and it didnt fly.....



At least you admit you lied.

Why did Obama use a different name?

Why do they call people Bob when their name is Robert or Dick when their name is Richard or Tom when their name is Thomas or Bill when their name is William.....etc. 

Why do people choose to use their middle name instead of their first name?  People like...Christopher Ashton Kutcher, William Brad Pitt, Laura Jeanne Reese Witherspoon, James Paul McCartney, Allen Kelsey Grammer, Jordan Taylor Hanson, Hannah Dakota Fanning, John William Ferrell, Olive Marie Osmond and Jared Drake Bell.....etc.

Do you have any evidence that Ted polled tested his name? Or is this just a foolish assumption on your part?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 18, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Oh... you like fresh bait.


Why didn't you say so!


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 18, 2013)

Still discussing Cruz?  Ted is a product of the power of wealth over thought. The ideas of a group of the rich, mostly men, who have fought every progressive change since FDR. Odd the power money has over ideas. Watching him operate brings to mind a psychopathic personality, he does not seem in any way to consider the effect of his actions. What normal human being thinks depriving the needy of healthcare should be their primary purpose on earth. He offers no alternatives. A bit of his history and a comment from a conservative below. 

"RAFAEL EDWARD CRUZ'S CONSERVATIVE baptism came at 13, when his parents enrolled him in an after-school program in Houston that was run by a local nonprofit called the Free Enterprise Education Center. Its founder was a retired natural gas executive (and onetime vaudeville performer) named Rolland Storey, a jovial septuagenarian whom one former student described as "a Santa Claus of Liberty."

Storey's foundation was part of a late-Cold War growth spurt in conservative youth outreach. (Around the same time in Michigan, an Amway-backed group called the Free Enterprise Institute formed a traveling puppet show to teach five-year-olds about the evils of income redistribution.) The goal was to groom a new generation of true believers in the glory of the free market."  Meet Ted Cruz, "The Republican Barack Obama" | Mother Jones


"o the leadership cant impose any discipline on a Ted Cruz, Brooks said. Theres nothing they can punish him with. And, remember, what these people, Ted Cruz and some of the tea party people, their object is not to win Obamacare. Their object is to take over the Republican Party. So, they really are running against the Republicans. And for Ted Cruz, its potentially to get the nomination. And taking this down, if it can mobilize enough Republicans so he can take over the party and become  really transform the party, then that becomes the object. And one little straw in the wind, the Heritage Foundation, a very prominent conservative think tank, is running against Republicans. And thats part of the change that is going on here."  David Brooks warns of 'the rise of Ted Cruz-ism' | The Daily Caller

If you want to understand a bit of today, read this book.

"Historians and social critics often explain the successes of conservative politics by pointing to the backlash against the victories of the social movements of the 1960s, the cultural reaction against the radicals who fought for civil rights, feminism, and gay and lesbian rights and who protested against the Vietnam War. The 1970s defection of white working class people alienated and frightened by the liberal program shifted the politics of the country far to the right. The argument is that in the days before the onset of the culture wars, a "liberal consensus" dominated American politics, especially around economics." Kim Phillips-Fein ('Invisible Hands')


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 18, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Still discussing Cruz?  Ted is a product of the power of wealth over thought. The ideas of a group of the rich, mostly men, who have fought every progressive change since FDR. Odd the power money has over ideas. Watching him operate brings to mind a psychopathic personality, he does not seem in any way to consider the effect of his actions. What normal human being thinks depriving the needy of healthcare should be their primary purpose on earth. He offers no alternatives. A bit of his history and a comment from a conservative below.
> 
> "RAFAEL EDWARD CRUZ'S CONSERVATIVE baptism came at 13, when his parents enrolled him in an after-school program in Houston that was run by a local nonprofit called the Free Enterprise Education Center. Its founder was a retired natural gas executive (and onetime vaudeville performer) named Rolland Storey, a jovial septuagenarian whom one former student described as "a Santa Claus of Liberty."
> 
> ...




Don't like him? Don't vote for him.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Still discussing Cruz?  Ted is a product of the power of wealth over thought. The ideas of a group of the rich, mostly men, who have fought every progressive change since FDR. Odd the power money has over ideas. Watching him operate brings to mind a psychopathic personality, he does not seem in any way to consider the effect of his actions. What normal human being thinks depriving the needy of healthcare should be their primary purpose on earth. He offers no alternatives. A bit of his history and a comment from a conservative below.
> ...




I don't vote for Canadians


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 18, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...




No you vote for idiots.


----------



## Toro (Sep 18, 2013)

Ted's pretty dangerous. 

I heard he knows judo.


----------



## Toro (Sep 18, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'd just like to point out that those two are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2013)

Rafael is dangerous because he threw Canada under the bus.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Rafael is dangerous because he threw Canada under the bus.



He pretended to

He is ready to perform their bidding at a moments notice


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Rafael is dangerous because he threw Canada under the bus.
> ...



oh!  Thats right  He'd be an usurper


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > it doesnt prove hes a fake, its just additional evidence.....why doesn't he go by his first name?......probably cause he poll tested it in backwater texas and it didnt fly.....
> ...



I didnt admit to any lie. 

Obama goes by his rather unique first name, why can't Cruz???

Ted isnt a nickname for Rafael

Ironically enough you are comparing Cruz to a bunch of actors,....fakes....which was kinda my point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 19, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Sure you did. 

You stated "so his true name is Rafael, hmm, more proof he is a fake"

Then you stated "it doesn't (sic) prove hes (sic) a fake".

One of those statements is false. You choose.

Believe it or not Ted is short for Edward, Cruz's middle name.

I think what name you choose to go by is a personal choice. Do you have a problem with a person's right to choose?

Now actors are fake?

You're going to have to show evidence of that.

But I'm pretty sure those people are real.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ted Cruz's fathers name is Rafael. It is common in many families to call a son with the same name as his father by his middle name to avoid confusion


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 19, 2013)

> you stated "so his true name is Rafael, hmm, more proof he is a fake"
> 
> Then you stated "it doesn't (sic) prove hes (sic) a fake".



more "evidence" is maybe what I should have said. contrary statements dont prove a lie either,
and regardless I didnt admit it if it was  

and your (I think) being deliberately obtuse, of course actors are real people


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 19, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> > you stated "so his true name is Rafael, hmm, more proof he is a fake"
> >
> > Then you stated "it doesn't (sic) prove hes (sic) a fake".
> 
> ...



Logically a contradiction is a statement that is false under all circumstances.

But you stated those actors I mentioned are fake. 

So tell me what is not authentic or genuine about them? 

Or what is misleading, false, contrived or fraudulent about them?


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Logically a contradiction is a statement that is false under all circumstances.
> 
> But you stated those actors I mentioned are fake.
> 
> ...



you called it a lie, not a false statement

-their acting 

the tea party is exemplified by that true Texan Ross Perot, who is most famous for 
a fair trade and deficit reduction ideology....Cruz worked as a trade commissioner of some sort.   It seems like Cruz is playing for the house, he meets the classic positioning of a shill,i.e. the rhetoric of an outsider...the history of an insider.

Like I said before, if he actually gets Obama-care delayed Id change my mind.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 19, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Logically a contradiction is a statement that is false under all circumstances.
> ...



Semantics.

They're acting at being who they are? 

Acting is what they do for a living not who they are.

I should know better than to debate idiots.


You're dismissed.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 19, 2013)

> Heres Ted Cruz trying to clean up the mess on Hannity last night, arguing that he and his fellow defund-Obamacare charlatan Mike Lee will keep the fight going as long as they can:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ted Cruz unmasks his own confidence game


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 19, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Ted Cruz is extremely dangerous to the progressive cause.
> 
> It's no wonder he has shitbag liberals pissing their pants.



No, actually we're having a good laugh at this moment.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 19, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




That's because he's impersonating you.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 19, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



The.

FLOOR.

Is.

NOT.

yours.

TO.

grant.

Did that help any?

You don't get to tell other people when they can or cannot post.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You should always bring your A-game.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 19, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Still discussing Cruz?  Ted is a product of the power of wealth over thought. The ideas of a group of the rich, mostly men, who have fought every progressive change since FDR. Odd the power money has over ideas. Watching him operate brings to mind a psychopathic personality, he does not seem in any way to consider the effect of his actions. What normal human being thinks depriving the needy of healthcare should be their primary purpose on earth. He offers no alternatives. A bit of his history and a comment from a conservative below.
> 
> "RAFAEL EDWARD CRUZ'S CONSERVATIVE baptism came at 13, when his parents enrolled him in an after-school program in Houston that was run by a local nonprofit called the Free Enterprise Education Center. Its founder was a retired natural gas executive (and onetime vaudeville performer) named Rolland Storey, a jovial septuagenarian whom one former student described as "a Santa Claus of Liberty."
> 
> ...




David Brooks wants his party back. I don't see him going down without a fight.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Rightwinger isn't ACTUALLY a rightwinger.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 20, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did you figure that out all by yourself?


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 20, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You told him he votes for idiots. That would make him a rightwinger.

Christ, but you're slow on the uptake. Talk to Testarosa. She's much better at the banter.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 20, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Yes I did and he does. He calls himself a rightwinger and I understand how that can be confusing to you. I'm slow?!? You just know figured out he wasn't ACTUALLY a rightwinger which is something I've known for quite some time now.

I'm here if Testarosa wants to banter.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 20, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You'll need a lot of work before you're good enough to banter with her. At this point I can't figure out if you're stupid or just delusional - but I do know talking to you is a waste of time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2013)

Lonestar_Logic is unable to banter competitively with RW, BDBoop, and Testarosa.

To the OP: Cruz is not dangerous and will fall by the wayside in late 2015.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 20, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Sorry but I'm not willing to lower my IQ to match hers.

I see your problem. Let me clarify, you are the one that thinks rightwinger, who is actually a leftwinger, votes for rightwingers.  So it's safe to say that you are the stupid one.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_Logic is unable to banter competitively with RW, BDBoop, and Testarosa.
> 
> To the OP: Cruz is not dangerous and will fall by the wayside in late 2015.



Lonestar_logic kicks your liberal ass all over these boards.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_Logic is unable to banter competitively with RW, BDBoop, and Testarosa.
> ...



ooh, a 4 years old ranter.  You are cute when you do that, for a time.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 20, 2013)

At this present time, he's not looking very dangerous at all....




> The Texas freshman has fired these shots from a comfortable position: a senator representing a deep-red state and member of the minority whose support is not essential to moving any legislation. He's insulated from the responsibilities of governing; he can freely vote the way he wants (he almost never votes for final passage of a bill) and talk smack about his colleagues without having to take real risks.
> 
> B*ut now the freshman senator and his fellow Obamacare defunders,* most notably Sen. Mike Lee (R-UT), *have found themselves in an unthinkable position.* The House granted their wish on Friday and passed legislation that eliminates funding for Obamacare in a bill to keep the government funded, sending the battle to the Senate. *That means that for once, these senators have have to put their votes where their mouths are. Their first instinct was to concede defeat and slink away in the Senate, but after a furious reaction from House Republicans, they feel renewed pressure to walk the walk.*




Cruz-ing On Empty: Ted Exposed By Shutdown Debacle


*C'mon Teddy, you can do it!*


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 23, 2013)

I may just have to change my mind on Cruz, if a politician gets this much hatred piled on him by the establishment hacks of both msnbc and fox, while merely trying to do what the nation wants, he may  be the guy were looking for.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 23, 2013)

I really don't think he is dangerous.  The mentally ill who hide their illness are dangerous.  Teddy does nothing to hide his.  His run for office outside Texxxxas will show him as the loon that he is.

Times are achanging in the Lone Star state.  His time is limited...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 23, 2013)

Cruz will win his election in 2018, wise up as the Hispanic demographic blues the state, and change to become a member of the Democratic Party in 2022 or 2023.


----------



## Nyvin (Sep 24, 2013)

Doesn't really matter, once Texas turns blue the Republican party won't be anything more then a state and local party.


----------



## dcraelin (Sep 24, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> I really don't think he is dangerous.  The mentally ill who hide their illness are dangerous.  Teddy does nothing to hide his.  His run for office outside Texxxxas will show him as the loon that he is.
> 
> Times are achanging in the Lone Star state.  His time is limited...



pathetic, cheap, character assassination

maybe you should work for one of the cable channels


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 24, 2013)

I like Canadians but Rafael? Not so much.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 24, 2013)

He's about as dangerous as Palin.  Not much because people already perceive him as a loon, just like her.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 24, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Ted Cruz effect: How one man destabilized the government - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For liberals, he is pussified pant pissing dangerous.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 24, 2013)

Repubs from states like Texas & South Carolina are sent to Washington to "gum up the works" AOT working to better this great nation. Cases in point- Jim DeMint who infamously had a "standing filibuster" to delay ANY new legislation & now  Rafael Cruz  Sad that


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He's about as dangerous as Palin.  Not much because people already perceive him as a loon, just like her.



That's the way it might look now, but by all accounts he's super-smart. IOW, he still shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 24, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > He's about as dangerous as Palin.  Not much because people already perceive him as a loon, just like her.
> ...



Yeah, well........Obama is considered the "smartest president evah!" and look how that turned out.  The guy can't find his ass with both hands.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 24, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I recall a lot of us who didn't like Shrub back when he was in the White House making a lot of jokes calling him a dunce. I remember a lot of his supporters saying, "Well, he was smart enough to beat you Libs and get re-elected".


How does it feel to have the shoe on the other foot?


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 24, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



I was highly critical of Bush.  So much so that many of the posters here considered me a JakeFakey on another board that will go unnamed.  Truth is, as ready as I was to see Bush go, I'd take him back in a heart beat over the Obama cluster.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 24, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Well, besides the fact that he *was *smart enough to get re-elected, he also had a good amount of help from his ODS-suffering opposition (which i guess you could also say about Shrub back in '04).

4 more years and Obamacare is here to stay.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 24, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



You should be careful what you wish for.  Once you get it, it isn't always what it's cracked up to be......like 4 more years of Obama and his healthcare.  I pray we can survive his admin and have enough left over to turn things around when he is gone.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## BDBoop (Sep 24, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Well as Obama said this past week - the ACA wasn't meant to stand as is. It was a starting point. However, nobody is trying to make changes and improve it, they're just trying to end it.


----------



## dcraelin (Oct 26, 2013)

Just ran across this interesting article about Cruz's wife.  Shes a manager with Goldman Sachs.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/24/u...als-but-a-study-in-contrasts-to-him.html?_r=0


----------



## dcraelin (Oct 31, 2013)

and Drudge report says today that Hillary just got paid $400,000 from Goldman Sachs for back-to-back speeches. These people are pulling strings on both "sides" of the major partys,...the puppet partys


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 31, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> Just ran across this interesting article about Cruz's wife.  Shes a manager with Goldman Sachs.
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/24/u...als-but-a-study-in-contrasts-to-him.html?_r=0



OMG!  She has a JOB.   How could she possibly be that evil.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 31, 2013)

And the guano didn't fall far from the bat -

WATCH: Ted Cruz's Dad Calls US a "Christian Nation," Says Obama Should Go "Back to Kenya" | Mother Jones



> In April, Rafael Cruz, the father of Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas), spoke to the tea party of Hood County, which is southwest of Fort Worth, and made a bold declaration: The United States is a "Christian nation." The septuagenarian businessman turned evangelical pastor did not choose to use the more inclusive formulation "Judeo-Christian nation." Insisting that the Declaration of Independence and the US Constitution "were signed on the knees of the framers" and were a "divine revelation from God," he went on to say, "yet our president has the gall to tell us that this is not a Christian nation&#8230;The United States of America was formed to honor the word of God." Seven months earlier, Rafael Cruz, speaking to the North Texas Tea Party on behalf of his son, who was then running for Senate, called President Barack Obama an "outright Marxist" who "seeks to destroy all concept of God," and he urged the crowd to send Obama "back to Kenya."



Where do these froot loop tee potties get the idea that "The United States of America was formed to honor the word of God"?

And, Obama is a "Marxist"?? The nutters here say he's "commie"  and "Socialist". 

Not one of them has ever even picked up a dictionary. 

Is Ted a birther like his daddy?

More and more, I'm hoping the Rs are dumb enough to trot this twerp out for their prez candidate. It will be jocularity on top of jocularity!


----------



## Rozman (Oct 31, 2013)

He seems to be scaring a few at MSNBC.
Chris Mathews has been going after him every night for weeks now.
And Al Sharpton has been going after Cruz as well but with less fervor.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 31, 2013)

Get your perspective straight lefties. Accused rapist Bill Clinton was (and still is?) dangerous. Senator Ted Cruz is merely engaging in the Constitutional arena of checks and balances.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 31, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> And the guano didn't fall far from the bat -
> 
> WATCH: Ted Cruz's Dad Calls US a "Christian Nation," Says Obama Should Go "Back to Kenya" | Mother Jones
> 
> ...



The ass didn't fall far from the hole.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 1, 2013)

Rafael Cruz is a private citizen.   So far, he can say what he likes.   Unfortunately for democrats Mr. Cruz Sr., is way more popular than his son is.


----------



## dcraelin (Nov 1, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Just ran across this interesting article about Cruz's wife.  Shes a manager with Goldman Sachs.
> ...



a job with Goldman Sachs, while he pretends to be some sort of outsider


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 1, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



He's not pretending to be an outsider, he's correctly claiming to not be a democrat.  Democrats equate jobs with being insiders working for evil employers.  Cruz never said that.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, I heard his old man blathering on about Rafael Jr. 

As long as we're on the subject, what side of the cuban revolution did Rafael fight on again?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 1, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> However dangerous Ted Cruz is to democrats now, he should be ten times more dangerous in the future.
> 
> The democrats are done anyway.  They are finished.  By the time Syria blows up in their faces, democrats won't be able to win an election for class president.



My how time passes, hmmmm?

Syria a done deal.

Shut down a done deal.

Debt ceiling a done deal.

ACA a done deal.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 1, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Yeah, I heard his old man blathering on about Rafael Jr.
> 
> As long as we're on the subject, what side of the cuban revolution did Rafael fight on again?



Same side Jimmy Carter supports now.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 1, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> And the guano didn't fall far from the bat -
> 
> WATCH: Ted Cruz's Dad Calls US a "Christian Nation," Says Obama Should Go "Back to Kenya" | Mother Jones
> 
> ...



If this is really what you want to argue, go for it.

But I gotta tell ya that Obama's crimes, misdemeanors, acts of suspected treason, dereliction of duty, spying on the citizenry, lying to the American people in a far worse manner than Dick Nixon ever did and sooooo much more, are more likely to affect the remainder of his presidency, if not his actual future physical freedom...( *f*uture *ph*ysical *F*reedom. "FUH, FUH, FUH...and Obama is gonna be FUH UH UKKED alright!) than anything I saw in your post.

But maybe I should re-read your post.


----------



## dcraelin (Nov 1, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Cruz never said what?????

Cruz was heavily funded by Goldman Sachs I believe in Senate run. The same people that funded squish McCain. The same people that just paid Hillary 400,000 for a couple of speeches.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 2, 2013)

What makes Cruz dangerous is that crazy people tent to attract other crazy people. And, in this case, the crazy people will vote for this crazy person.


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What makes Cruz dangerous is that crazy people tent to attract other crazy people. And, in this case, the crazy people will vote for this crazy person.



 Yep, just call me crazy


----------



## starflight (Nov 24, 2013)

He's a Canadian, eh?


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 30, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Just how dangerous is Ted Cruz?



ummm... I dunno... mebbe almost nearly as dangerous as Hillary...?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 1, 2013)

Ted Cruz should be very dangerous.

In the land of deceit, it is treason to speak the truth.

That's how dangerous Ted Cruz is and how dangerous we all should be.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## dcraelin (Dec 2, 2013)

Rafael "ted" Cruz  has the rhetoric of an outsider but the resume of an insider.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


>




Sometimes, a picture says it all. And that one most definitely does.


----------

